# Merlin Sporting a New Look



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

It's getting warmer here so I decided it was time to put the boys back in the Miami trim. Merlin kept his banded topknot though! 
Note: the dark charcoal patch on his leg is where he pulled all the hair out after his dental/neuter surgery. They shaved a patch for the IV and then he decided to pull the rest out. It's growing back but will be dark for a while. I didn't shape his bracelets very well but hopefully they'll grow a bit before our next grooming day.


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Love it! Kind of funny, I have been thinking of you, because I plan on taking Kai's coat off too, long TN will be gone. I really was thinking, oh no, what will Rowan think! I am kind of scared actually, Kai has always been poofy!
Your dogs look great, and so good to see you back!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

spoowhisperer said:


> Love it! Kind of funny, I have been thinking of you, because I plan on taking Kai's coat off too, long TN will be gone. I really was thinking, oh no, what will Rowan think! I am kind of scared actually, Kai has always been poofy!
> Your dogs look great, and so good to see you back!


I can't wait to see Kai in a shorter clip!  I'll miss that banded topknot though.
Thank you!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

He is so darned cute! The new look suits him just great.


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

he looks great, Rowan!! I love his handsome face!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

How sweet and I love the look! Sunny had the "IV Patch Coat Design" going on when I got him in September and Stacy, my groomer, was thrilled when it finally grew in/filled out 2 grooms ago. I have thought about growing Sunny's TK out, too, but he still has the eye irritation I took him to the vet for a couple of weeks ago, so think I'll keep short, but not as flat as she did last time (actually, she goofed I think trying to even out). He is such a handsome guy! Great job to the groomer!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Thanks, everyone! I didn't dry his ears all the way because he was on the table for such a long time getting the long coat dried and straightened so I could take it all off.  

...and wouldn't you know it. It's snowing. We had such nice 60+ days and now this.


----------



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

He looks utterly adorable, especially with the smiles.


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

I love that second picture. Merlin is smiling just like one of my girl's favorite anime characters. He is so handsome.

Spoowhisperer, I, too, cannot wait to see Kai with a shorter TK. He is going to look gorgeous in any clip you put him in.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Chagall said to tell his Uncle Merlin he's looking mighty fine!! And that he's _so __lucky_ to have you as his groomer!:thumb: I groomed Chagall last week but Merlin really looks_ way_ more chic. (I'll keep practising, and using those great products you helped me get with the group buys.) I _adore_ Merlin's sweet Cabryn face! Gawd, I love the *silvers!!* Maybe Chagall and I can take some of our summer vacation down your way? I'll treat you to a day at the spa of your choice,_ if _you make him look as snazzy as Merlin! He looks _fabulous!!_:nod:


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

oh i love him!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Chagall's mom said:


> Chagall said to tell his Uncle Merlin he's looking mighty fine!! And that he's _so __lucky_ to have you as his groomer!:thumb: I groomed Chagall last week but Merlin really looks_ way_ more chic. (I'll keep practising, and using those great products you helped me get with the group buys.) I _adore_ Merlin's sweet Cabryn face! Gawd, I love the *silvers!!* Maybe Chagall and I can take some of our summer vacation down your way? I'll treat you to a day at the spa of your choice,_ if _you make him look as snazzy as Merlin! He looks _fabulous!!_:nod:


Oh, Chagall looks amazing! You've got the lamb trim _down_. I'm still learning but my boys don't mind.  The Cabryn silvers all have the same facial expressions! 

Can you imagine the trouble Merlin and Chagall would get into at the spa?? LOL


----------



## Laceypoo (Aug 23, 2011)

Rowan, I just love Merlin. He is so cute. I love his topknot. I am growing Lacey's out, but I am going to go shorter on the body in a couple of weeks. Would you mind taking a picture that shows how you did the back of the topknot??? He looks great and I always enjoy seeing a beautiful little rescue get pampered!!!!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Such a handsome man, he has a beautiful face


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Laceypoo said:


> Rowan, I just love Merlin. He is so cute. I love his topknot. I am growing Lacey's out, but I am going to go shorter on the body in a couple of weeks. Would you mind taking a picture that shows how you did the back of the topknot??? He looks great and I always enjoy seeing a beautiful little rescue get pampered!!!!


I didn't taper the back of his topknot very well, or blend it correctly but here are a couple of pics of his neck, etc. I'm sure *Fluffyspoos*, *3Dogs*, *Mom24Doggies*, or *Lavillerose *can help you with the actual blending. I just winged it! LOL

I actually need to trim his topknot a bit as it's getting too long. 

Post some pics of Lacey with her new 'do!


----------



## Freckles (Jan 18, 2012)

Merlin is a total hunk and he's got that little twinkle in his eye that says he knows it too! :wink: Looks like he is all ready for summer, I hope that was the last of the snow.


----------



## Lily (Feb 29, 2012)

I am growing very fond of silvers. Great pics!


----------



## Arborgale (Dec 11, 2011)

I just saw this thread. I have been thinking about when to clip Rosie down a bit. We have been having some really warm days, but then get hit with a cold spell. I was actually thinking about you (Rowan) a few days ago, when it was warm and I was walking Rosie. I really want to try a miami on her, but have no clue where to start. I am wondering, can I wait for the group buy, or do I just try with the clippers? Should I try to find a groomer to do it first? If so, how do I even go about finding one. I have always done the grooming myself. Part of me says go ahead and jump in and make mistakes, but scissors?....ugh...tapering?...I don't know. Thanks for the video links. They are great. I don't know why I am so scared to pick up the scissors. The secret part of me says I hope Rowan will take pity on me and give me a lesson.  I guess when I tackle it myself, if I screw up too badly, there's always the fall back of a total shave down. I can do clippers! 

Rowan, your gang always looks great. I love the TKs. I really like the wispys around the eyes. So cute! Thanks for sharing these great pictures.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Merlin looks so handsome! He really rocks the Miami. I particularly like him with a tied up topknot.


----------



## Fond of Poodles (Feb 1, 2011)

Rowan, Merlin is gorgeous, what stunning face...I'm beginning to love the silvers too, more and more, lol. It's the MPS kicking in, not only do I have to have more than one, but one of each colour. Must resist! 

Chagall is gorgeous as well, and the trim is lovely!

I missed the pictures of all the different dogs when I was away, it's great to be back, !


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Both Merlin and Chagall look wonderful! Chagall looks exactly the size of Chili, our poodle cousin. He is 17 inches at 9 months old (we measured him today). Is that about how big Chagall is? I love his size! I also really admire Merlin's topknot. It looks great with the Miami. 

Both of your dogs have lovely faces!


----------



## wickednag (Nov 30, 2011)

My favorite part of the forum.... pictures!!!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Arborgale said:


> I just saw this thread. I have been thinking about when to clip Rosie down a bit. We have been having some really warm days, but then get hit with a cold spell. I was actually thinking about you (Rowan) a few days ago, when it was warm and I was walking Rosie. I really want to try a miami on her, but have no clue where to start. I am wondering, can I wait for the group buy, or do I just try with the clippers? Should I try to find a groomer to do it first? If so, how do I even go about finding one. I have always done the grooming myself. Part of me says go ahead and jump in and make mistakes, but scissors?....ugh...tapering?...I don't know. Thanks for the video links. They are great. I don't know why I am so scared to pick up the scissors. The secret part of me says I hope Rowan will take pity on me and give me a lesson.  I guess when I tackle it myself, if I screw up too badly, there's always the fall back of a total shave down. I can do clippers!
> 
> Rowan, your gang always looks great. I love the TKs. I really like the wispys around the eyes. So cute! Thanks for sharing these great pictures.


Thank you 
You really can't mess up the Miami. I use a #5F blade on the body and scissor the bracelets. Merlin doesn't have quite enough hair to shape them (plus he's missing half a bracelet on that one foreleg). The rear bracelets come up to the hock (just above the joint), and the front should be the same height or slightly taller. I say go for it because the bracelets will grow out if you mess them up and the #5F is a forgiving blade (I love the Geib Buttercut SS). 

Grooming the Miniature Poodle in a in a Miami Trim | Current Items of Interest | Learn 2 Groom Dogs


> Bikini Clip
> 
> This is also known as the Miami or the Summer Clip. With this Poodle clip, the dog's face, feet, and base of tail are shaved closely. Body hair is left fluffy but not too long and then scissored into shape. *The legs are shaped into a pom at the bottom starting just above the wrist and the hock ending just above the feet.*The length of the hair is up to the owner, however, most opt for a very short clip.


Grooming | Clips
This is my Miami trim model (this is *Fond of Poodle's* lovely girl, Callie and I hope she doesn't mind my posting):


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

CharismaticMillie said:


> Merlin looks so handsome! He really rocks the Miami. I particularly like him with a tied up topknot.


Thank you!  I really prefer him with a banded topknot too.


----------



## Arborgale (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks so much Rowan! I have the 5F, so I will just need to get the scissors now. If I can only get 1 pair, what do you think I should get. Could I go to a beauty supply shop and get a pair or should I hold out for the CC group buy?

OOOOOO! Callie is so beautiful! What a gorgeous pin up girl!

Ok, question...since Rosie is currently in the fluff ball trim. How would you (or anyone else with experience) recommend making the line around each leg. How do you keep the hairs separate and parted while you are using the clippers and she is wiggling?

Thanks for your patience with me.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

outwest said:


> Both Merlin and Chagall look wonderful! Chagall looks exactly the size of Chili, our poodle cousin. He is 17 inches at 9 months old (we measured him today). Is that about how big Chagall is? I love his size! I also really admire Merlin's topknot. It looks great with the Miami.
> 
> Both of your dogs have lovely faces!


Thanks for your compliments on the Cabryn *silver* minis. They sure do it for me, from their beautiful faces to their tight little feet! Chagall is 2yrs 10 mos old and, depending on who's measuring (dh or myself), he's @ 17.75," and a _perfect _fit for us! :smile:


----------



## Fond of Poodles (Feb 1, 2011)

@Aborgale, lol, I think Callie's pretty special too.

To mark where you want the bracelets to be: back legs are to the top of the hock, front legs (when looking at the dog from the side) are slightly higher. 

Define the place where you want to place the top of the bracelet using scissors first. Cut a swath above where you want the top of the bracelet to be. You should only have to do this with the front legs, as the top of the hock is easy to find and will be used as your mark on the back legs.

This will help you to not clip into the bracelet. With practice you'll be able to do it without the scissor mark.

I think this is what you were asking, lol.


----------

